# Holiday Insurance



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Any decent contacts for holiday insurance please that accept pre existing medical conditions


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, 

We are able to offer travel insurance. If you wanted a quote please feel free to PM me your email and telephone number, and I can arrange for our quotes team to give you a call.

Kind Regards

Dan


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

I always use Holiday Safe
www.holidaysafe.co.uk


----------

